# Magic Madness Competition



## aguuugw (Jun 6, 2014)

Done


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 6, 2014)

What about ohita? One-handed in the air.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 8, 2014)

This is cool!

I love magic

Magic: Avg of 12:

1.77, 2.03, 2.23, 1.90, 1.90, (1.64), 2.34, 1.93, (5.36), 3.27, 2.63, 1.78 = 2.18 avg 12 and 1.81 avg 5

Magic Bld Average of 12:

2.53, 2.09, 2.03, 2.09, 3.15, 1.97, 2.01, (1.89), (3.46), 1.89, 2.24, 1.89 = 2.19 avg 12 :O and 1.96 avg 5


----------

